# 4 trains for an overhead layout with personalized trains



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past month, Dan hoag and I have been in cahoots putting together a wonderful 4 train layout for a family in Scottsdale. Dan asked me to re paint and decorate 4 family themed trains. The six week project will have each of the 4 trains running on it's own track which Dan has designed and installed in the home.

The trains are listed below with links to the individual trains and each piece of rolling stock. Dan will supply images of the complete trains running when he has all the loops completely finished. 

One train features all "special personal themes" for each member... PersonalTrain_2[/b]

Second is a "Theme Train" which is a reminder of different themes of the family history. ThemeTrain[/b]

The Internet is a major portion of the family's business so the next train has an Internet Theme. *Train_1*

Golf is a passion with family members so special courses are featured in GolfTrain[/b]

Then, Dan added buildings which have special interest from around the World. Buildings[/b]
These were painted and decorated in the PCSRR paint shop.









There is no limit to what the imagination and Eaglewings Iron Craft can do with trains..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:

Something is missing in the links. When I click on them I go directly to my personal login page for 1st class members.

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Help me out here Stan. The links take me to 1st class member whats up. later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The links have been fixed.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:

Put in a couple of pictures from each folder, until you can figure out how to post them all.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Been working with Dwight and Steve C to get the links fixed. I have them in tact now but the links need to be inserted into the original post.

Here they are until they get inserted into the first post.... 

One train features all "special personal themes" for each member... PersonalTrain_2

Second is a "Theme Train" which is a reminder of different themes of the family history. ThemeTrain

The Internet is a major portion of the family's business so the next train has an Internet Theme. Train_1 

Golf is a passion with family members so special courses are featured in GolfTrain

Then, Dan added buildings which have special interest from around the World. Buildings These were painted and decorated in the PCSRR paint shop. 


Thanks for you patience and understanding...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, looks like a fun job for you and now I know why you didn't post much last week. I was afraid you wasn't feeling well.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the golf cart car the best. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, RJ.... This has been a real "fun" project. The owner had some real "neat" ideas for each of the cars and locomotives. Had to put the "old" brain cells in "high gear" to come up with some of them. 

I'm sure glad I can come to MLS to be able to stimulate the "creative" juices for the job. 

Henson, we are doing better. Still have some issues with the vertigo, but I have PT procedures to "fix" it. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan took some images of the overhead installation so we could see what the finished layouts look like. Trains are running....









Another Eaglewings Iron Craft masterpiece......









In the game rooms with the different trains running in each image.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Great job, Stan. 
Unique and personalized. I like that! 
Ralph


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice idea having personalized trains.
We tned to have long trains and how the heck much operation to do with our RR, but sometimes the individual note is missing.

its the same here with my RR.

I think i should change some thoughts and be very careful and in detail for the cars and locos, trying to give them one by one a individual note.

Frank


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done !! Money does buy happiness  

Has there been any feedback on residue landing on the surface of the shuffle board ? That would not be a good thing to clean off..... 

thanks for posting Stan !! 


doug c


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Doug. There's been no report of any problems with the shuffleboard surface yet.









They might need to keep it covered....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the golf train, try to get this LGB gondola. 


http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2510462


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll get that information to them, Dan. Thanks..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Very cool!! What a great game room! 

Mark


----------

